# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > STEROID PROFILES >  Anabolic Review Steroid Profile: Proviron (Mesterolone)

## Property of Steroid.com

Click Drug Name to View Profile: Proviron

----------


## rodge

so i could use proviron with my clomid/nolva and still recover my hpta???
and what kind of dose are we talking about? something like this: clomid 100mg,nolva 20mg,proviron 50-75mg??

so basicly it could be taken year round cause its not supresive and liver toxic...

-rodge

----------


## spud

> so i could use proviron with my clomid/nolva and still recover my hpta???
> and what kind of dose are we talking about? something like this: clomid 100mg,nolva 20mg,proviron 50-75mg??
> 
> so basicly it could be taken year round cause its not supresive and liver toxic...
> 
> -rodge


I think the jury is still out on it's use in a PCT. Some "knowledgable" bros say not to do that. I tried it in my last PCT for several days because of Hookers info and didn't notice anything unusual. 

spud

----------


## MMA

> I think the jury is still out on it's use in a PCT. Some "knowledgable" bros say not to do that. I tried it in my last PCT for several days because of Hookers info and didn't notice anything unusual. 
> 
> spud


i have some questions about it's use in PCT as well. the studies showed that it wasn't suppressive....ANYTHING that suppresses estrogen will usually boost test. so maybe it's androgenic properties suppress test, but it's anti-E properties compensate for it. this doesn't mean that you will recover as well on proviron as you would on a standard anti-E regimen. THAT has yet to be studied.

----------


## ecw10975

how long will proviron depot be detectable in urine steroid tests? 1cc of 250mg/ml were injected on 3 occasions, the most recent being on October 25. I am able to find information regarding detection times for the oral proviron, but not the injectable.

----------


## system admin

.......

----------

